# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Rhapsody [Napoleon Bonaparte]

## .voyager

Πέρισι στην Ibiza. 

DSC00145.JPG

DSC00151.JPG

DSC00153.JPG

DSC00154.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ανήκει στην εταιρεία SNCM-Ferryterranee και είναι κατασκευής 1996.
και δύο φωτό από μένα.
NapoleonBonaparte01.jpg

NapoleonBonaparte02.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εδω φετος εξω απο την IBIZA!
Bonaparte.jpg

----------


## xara

Αν και απο εξωτερική εμφάνιση, δεν ειναι οτι το καλύτερο σχεδιαστικά, απολαύστε ενα ταξιδάκι Μασσαλία-Αιάκειο και περιηγηθείτε στους πολυτελέστατους εσωτερικούς του χώρους. Bon voyage  :Wink: 
http://www.viddler.com/explore/ChrisRenucci/videos/1/

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι xara και ευχαριστούμε,αν δεν εχει ειπωθεί ξανά μπορείς να μου πείς τι δρομολόγια κάνει το πλοίο??Μια εποχή πρέπει να το γλυκοκοίταζε και η ΝΕΛ-αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι xara και ευχαριστούμε,αν δεν εχει ειπωθεί ξανά μπορείς να μου πείς τι δρομολόγια κάνει το πλοίο??Μια εποχή πρέπει να το γλυκοκοίταζε και η ΝΕΛ-αν θυμάμαι καλά.


κοιταζοντας τα αποκομματα  μου σταυρο επιβεβαιωνω αυτο που λες.καποτε το κοιτουσαμε αλλα δεν μας εκανε ................θελαμε κεντερηδες...........

----------


## MYTILENE

Όλοι αυτοί ήταν σαν τη διαφήμιση :ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΜΑΚΑΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΕΣ,ΑΥΤΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ :Mad:  :Mad: :x

----------


## scoufgian

> Όλοι αυτοί ήταν σαν τη διαφήμιση :ΑΡΚΕΤΟΙ ΜΑΚΑΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΥΝ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΕΣ,ΑΥΤΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## .voyager

O Ναπολέων από μια βραδινή βόλτα στην Εivissa (Ibiza).

----------


## Apostolos

Για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο το εργαλείο γυρνάει τρελά!!!

bonaparte2.jpg

bonaparte3.jpg

bonaparte4.jpg

bonaparte5.jpg

bonaparte6.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και η συνέχεια....

bonaparte7.jpg

bonaparte8.jpg

bonaparte9.jpg

Τα πλοία στην Μασσαλία χρησιμοποιούν και τους πλωριούς καταπέλτες... Η είσοδος των επιβατών γίνετε με ιδικά αρθρωτές φυσούνες που προσαρμόζονται στο κάθε πλοίο..

bonaparte1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εχω τιποτα να πω!Cruise ferry αλα γαλλικα,κατι σαν renault espace

----------


## Tsikalos

Παρα είναι ψηλό ή έτσι τουλάχιστον φαίνεταιι Τι ταχύτητες πιάνει;

----------


## MARGARITIS24

αν θυμαμαι καλα 22 μιλια

----------


## Tsikalos

Το να κάνει κανείς βόλτα στο κατάστρωμα τι πιθανότητες έχει;Έναν περίπατο να σε κτυπήσει ο αέρας ρε αδερφέ...

----------


## leonidas

:Surprised: Σαν κρουαζιεροπλοιο ειναι!!!
Ποποο πολυ κουτι ομως...

Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι εχει ομορφα αιθρια ! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοίο πριν απο λίγες βδομάδες υπέστη σοβαρότατες ζημιές καθώς λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων που έπνεαν στο λιμάνι της Μασσαλίας παρασύρθηκε και προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα.

http://www.shipwrecklog.com/log/2012...eon-bonaparte/

----------


## P@vlos

Σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύσεις το πλοίο μετά απο μερικές ημέρες απο το συμβάν έκατσε κάτω στο λιμάνι. Λένε ότι θα προσπαθήσουν να μπαλώσουν το ρήγμα που δημιουργηθηκε και στην συνέχεια να αρχίσουν την άντληση ώστε το πλοίο να ανέβει.

Υπάρχουν επίσης φήμες που θέλουν την εταιρεία να προσπαθεί να πουλήσει το πλοίο όπως ειναι τώρα  :Distrust:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία φωτογραφία από την κλίση που πήρε το καράβι μετά από το κοπάνημα στον ντόκο:

Πηγή http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...mph-winds.html
Napoleon_Bonaparte.jpg

----------


## despo

Σαν να θυμίζει Αννα Β. στην Πάτρα ...

----------


## Marioukos

Ποιος τρελος θα παει να το αγορασει στην φαση που βρισκεται και ποσο θα το αγορασει ...  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα ειναι η καλύτερη φάση να το πάρεις. Την επισκευή θα την πληρώσει η ασφαλιστηκή και θα σου μείνει ο βάπορας που είναι ότι πρέπει για κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mην ξεχνατε την αναναγεννηση του CRYSTAL ,δεν νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Τώρα ειναι η καλύτερη φάση να το πάρεις. Την επισκευή θα την πληρώσει η ασφαλιστηκή και θα σου μείνει ο βάπορας που είναι ότι πρέπει για κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο!


πολυ σωστη η ιδεα..αλλα εχουν και οι ασφαλιστικες στενοτητες πια...αλλα σαν ιδεα ειναι οτι πρεπει..αν οχι για Αιγαιο ..για κρουαζιεροπλοιο μια χαρα θα ταν...

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν κατάλαβα δηλαδή δεν θα πληρώσουν? Δεν ειναι δυνατόν να λέγονται αυτά, οι ασφαλιστές πλοίων δέν ειναι αυτοκινήτων. Το ότι πάντα προσπαθούν να μειώσουν τις αποζημιώσεις ειναι λογικό και θεμιτό. Το πλοίο σε σχέση με άλλα πλοία πχ Majesty ή Thomson Spirit ειναι σκάλες ποιό βολικό. Με ένα Πλοίαρχο που έχει εμπειρία στις μανούβρες θα μπορεί να δένει στα περισσότερα ελληνικά "λιμάνια" με την πρύμη αντι να πλαγιωδετούν μειώνοντας το κόστος είτε λεμβουχικών είτε λιμανιάτικών...

----------


## Rocinante

Υπάρχει εξέλιξη στο θέμα. Tο group PassengerShips.fr έγραψε :
Napoleon Bonaparte will be towed tomorrow to join the form 8, in the port of Marseilles, and thus to realize an expertise of three weeks to determine costs of a hypothetical repair. SNCM could also seek a second chartered vessel to replace Napoleon Bonaparte this summer, which will anyway (regardless of the decision of the owner) not be ready.

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Υπάρχει εξέλιξη στο θέμα. Tο group PassengerShips.fr έγραψε :
> Napoleon Bonaparte will be towed tomorrow to join the form 8, in the port of Marseilles, and thus to realize an expertise of three weeks to determine costs of a hypothetical repair. SNCM could also seek a second chartered vessel to replace Napoleon Bonaparte this summer, which will anyway (regardless of the decision of the owner) not be ready.


*Hypothetical repair*....Αυτό τα λέει όλα...

----------


## Apostolos

Σύμφωνα με την shippax ναυλώθηκε το EXCELSIOR
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Rocinante

Προχθεσινό βίντεο του καναλιού LCM με τη ρυμούλκηση του πλοίου.

----------


## Rocinante

και οι πρώτες εικόνες σήμερα απο το μηχανοστάσιο.....

----------


## Apostolos

Μιλάμε για τρομακτικές ζημιές... Αντε να το αγοράσουμε να το φτιαξουμε εμεις εδώ που ξέρουμε απο τέτοια! 
Διάφορά όμως, στην SNCM που είναι κρατική βγαίνουν επισείμα στο net βίντεο απο τις ζημιές. Εδώ αν συνέβαινε αυτο πιθανών να σου κάνουν και καμια μύνηση αν τραβίξεις κανα πλάνο απ έξω...

----------


## SteliosK

*Rhapsody* το νέο όνομα του πλοίου

Rhapsody.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.twinypix.com/#!rhapsody/c1m25

----------


## Νικόλας

Rhapsody Στο Μπάρι σε μια διανυκτέρευση που είχε 

20160718_161822.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Rhapsody Στο Μπάρι σε μια διανυκτέρευση που είχε 
> 
> 20160718_161822.jpg


Εξαιρετική πόζα του Rhapsody πρώην Ναπολέοντα Bonaparte (πάντα έτσι θα το λέω) το ταξίδεψα το 2001 πραγματικό θηρίο νομίζω ότι ήταν αυτό που πήρε τον τίτλο  του Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος ως το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της Μεσογείου το 1996

----------

